# Hormone replacement backfire question



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

I would like to know if any women know of a female who went for hormone replacement to help correct their low libido only to have it backfire and make her cheat in her marriage. This is just out of curiosity. 

Thanks


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I would think in this scenario that the low libido and desire to cheat actually come from the same place, the mind, not hormones.

Do you think women are cattle, to manipulate with chemicals? Maybe the real answer is to look within, a man that can bring out the desire in his wife is a keeper. It is not hormones that turn a woman off her partner, it is the brain that makes these choices. If you have switched her brain, her thoughts, her emotions off you then no amount of pumping her full of chemicals or hormones is going to change that.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Is that what you're hoping is the reason for your wife's complete disengagement from you and your marriage?

In one of your other threads, a post had been deleted that said you have a lot of emotional issues and disorders and that your wife basically supports you. 

*Is that true?*

Because if it is, it's pretty clear why she's no longer invested romantically. For her, it's like having a troubled teenage kid at home who depends on her for everything.

Sorry.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> I would think in this scenario that the low libido and desire to cheat actually come from the same place, the mind, not hormones.
> 
> *Do you think women are cattle, to manipulate with chemicals?* Maybe the real answer is to look within, a man that can bring out the desire in his wife is a keeper. It is not hormones that turn a woman off her partner, it is the brain that makes these choices. If you have switched her brain, her thoughts, her emotions off you then no amount of pumping her full of chemicals or hormones is going to change that.


I'm not even going to dignify that insult with a response.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Is that what you're hoping is the reason for your wife's complete disengagement from you and your marriage?
> 
> In one of your other threads, a post had been deleted that said you have a lot of emotional issues and disorders and that your wife basically supports you.
> 
> ...


No, I don't have a lot of emotional issues. No, my wife is not supporting me.
I did have depression and still battle it. I was a stay at home dad. But I am working full time.
But you bring up some very good points.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> I'm not even going to dignify that insult with a response.


It was a question, not an insult. But if you don't want to answer that is your prerogative, might be a good thing though to actually consider what I was asking. 

Makes no difference to me either way.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

No it didn't MAKE her cheat, she CHOOSE to cheat.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> It was a question, not an insult. But if you don't want to answer that is your prerogative, might be a good thing though to actually consider what I was asking.
> 
> Makes no difference to me either way.


Then ask the pharmaceutical industry that question, not me. I'm merely trying to mend my marriage.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> Then ask the pharmaceutical industry that question, not me. *I'm merely trying to mend my marriage*.


Really? If you were genuine in that then why ignore the bulk of my post and instead get all sooky about a perceived insult. Looking inward and fixing your own issues is a better bet than filling your wife with hormones. 



> I would think in this scenario that the low libido and desire to cheat actually come from the same place, the mind, not hormones.
> 
> Do you think women are cattle, to manipulate with chemicals? Maybe the real answer is to look within, a man that can bring out the desire in his wife is a keeper. It is not hormones that turn a woman off her partner, it is the brain that makes these choices. If you have switched her brain, her thoughts, her emotions off you then no amount of pumping her full of chemicals or hormones is going to change that.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Closed.


----------

